# significado de la abreviatura bzw.



## sevillista

¿Me podeis decir por favor qué significa la abreviatura bzw? Me la he encontrado en un diccionario junto a la palabra Sandwich. En concreto pone *|der bzw. das| **Sandwich*, con lo que no tengo claro si la palabra es masculina o neutra.

Gracias.


----------



## ErOtto

beziehungsweise.

masculina o neutra. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## sevillista

Amigo ErOtto, ¿eso que significa? ¿Cómo me coja el cuerpo? ¿Lo que más coraje me dé? ¿Que mientras no se me ocurra decirlo en femenino acierto? 

Joghurt también tiene esta particularidad, ¿verdad? ¿Sabe alguien a qué se debe? ¿Hay muchas más palabras en este caso?


----------



## Sidjanga

Buenas.

La traducción más fiel al castellano de _bzw*.*_ será probablemente _respectivamente_.





sevillista said:


> ...¿Que mientras no se me ocurra decirlo en femenino acierto?
> 
> ¿Sabe alguien a qué se debe? ¿Hay muchas más palabras en este caso?


Sí, hay unas cuantas; pero esas palabras las hay también en castellano, y muchas. 
Por lo menos en alemán suele ser sobre todo cuestión de regiones (en primera línea Sur/Norte de la región de habla alemana). 
Un diccionario bueno te dirá - además de la preciosa 'palabrita' "bzw." - dónde prevalece cuál forma (si es que en el caso concreto lo de cuál género se use es efectivamente cuestión de regiones).

Pero me parece que ya nos vamos saliendo del tema original...

Buenas noches.


----------



## elroy

_Respectivamente_ es la traducción correcta *en ciertos contextos*.  Lo que pasa es que la palabra _beziehungsweise_ tiene muchos significados, que no se traducen siempre por la misma palabra en castellano.  Es una palabra de maravilla, cuyos matices no se pueden explicar con facilidad (al menos yo no lo consigo ).  En el contexto que nos has dado, _o_ sería la traducción más adecuada en castellano.

La pregunta por las palabras alemanas que admiten más de un género es efectivamente otro tema.


----------



## Sidjanga

elroy said:


> _(...)_  Es una palabra de maravilla, cuyos matices no se pueden explicar con facilidad (...).  En el contexto que nos has dado, _o_ sería la traducción más adecuada en castellano. (...)


Efectivamente.  

Y sí, _bzw._ tiene sus encantos (por otro lado tiene un sabor un tanto polvoriento, dado es una de las favoritas de los burócratas).


----------



## ErOtto

Hola "pisha", 
perdona que ayer fuera tan escueto. Me estaban esperando para "ir a unas cañitas". 

Como ya han comentado mis compañeros... maravillosa palabreja. Es un comodin. Por otro lado, tiene el inconveniente de confundir a los no nativos (y a muchos de ellos también ).

La traducción más fiel, como dijo *Sigianga*, es *respectivamente*. Por ejemplo: 
Wir haben noch Eintrittskarten für die Tribünen 10 und 15. Diese kosten 30, bzw. 55 Euro.
Nos quedan entradas para las tribunas 10 y 15. Cuestan 30 y 55 euros, respectivamente.

Si bien *Elroy* tiene razón en que se usa con otros significados en otros contextos, quede dicho que a menudo se usa mal... como puedes ver en el enlace marcado con (*) - cuya opinión comparto.

Pero, para gustos colores... pienso que nunca encontrarás un hilo en el que que todos se pongan de acuerdo sobre el significado, uso y "disfrute" de la mencionada palabreja. 

Para terminar un breve offtopic: 



> Amigo ErOtto, ¿eso que significa? ¿Cómo me coja el cuerpo? ¿Lo que más coraje me dé? ¿Que mientras no se me ocurra decirlo en femenino acierto?


 
Efectivamente.  Es lo que en español se denomina "nombre ambiguo".

Saludos
ErOtto

Lista enlaces:


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=644978
http://www.woxikon.es/wort/beziehungsweise.php
http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/beziehungsweise
http://wortschatz.uni-leipzig.de/cgi-bin/wort_www.exe?site=1&Wort=beziehungsweise
http://www.dwds.de/?kompakt=1&qu=beziehungsweise
http://www.toytowngermany.com/lofi/index.php/t18449.html

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,308818,00.html (*)


----------



## sevillista

Gracias, erOtto. Te agradezco también el enlace marcado con un asterisco, pero me queda muchísimo para poder leer este tipo de textos en alemán . De todas formas, lo que me interesaba realmente, que es saber el género de la palabra alemana Sandwich, ya me lo has aclarado y me alegro de que valgan los dos, porque así tengo un 66,6% de posibilidades de acertar, mientras con el resto de palabras sólo tengo un 33,3% .

P.D. Lo de pisha se dice por Cádiz, y creo que más bien entre hombres, diría que no se le dice a una mujer , aunque lo mismo me equivoco.


----------



## ErOtto

Eso lo solucionamos en un momento. 

Traducción libre del enlace:
En la mayor parte de los casos se usa erróneamente, cuando *debiera* usarse la conjunción correspondiente. Ejemplos:



> "Die Besucher bzw. Besucherinnen werden gebeten, sich an der Rezeption zu melden.".
> "Die Besucher *und* Besucherinnen werden gebeten, sich an der Rezeption zu melden.".
> 
> "Das erledigt Herr Brüning bzw. Herr Wiesenhoff für Sie." .
> "Das erledigt Herr Brüning *oder* Herr Wiesenhoff für Sie.".


 
*Sólo debería* usarse en aquellos casos en los que hace relación a _*dos*_ sustantivos *distintos*. Ejemplo:



> "Zugelassen sind Kinder ebenso wie Erwachsene, der Eintritt beträgt acht bzw. zwölf Euro."
> Se permite la entrada tanto a niños como a adultos. El precio de la entrada es de ocho y doce euros, respectivamente.


 
Saludos
ErOtto

PS.-



> ...diría que no se le dice a una mujer , aunque lo mismo me equivoco.


 
Tienes toda la razón. Eso pasa cuando uno no se lee los perfiles.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola de nuevo.

Sí, buena aportación la de los vínculos; y me parece que la linda palabrita _bzw_./_beziehungsweise_, por mucho que la queramos, está mal empleada también en el ejemplo que nos ocupa aquí (porque en realidad sí significa básicamente _respectivamente_).

Siguiendo los ejemplos de ErOtto/del enlace, para emplear bien _bzw_. en el diccionario, se podría p.ej. decir antes que la palabra en cuestión se usa en las regiones X y Y, y después añadir lo de los artículos, separados por _bzw_. para indicar que artículo 1 se usa o prevalece en región X y artículo 2 en región Y.

P.ej.
*Blubb*, _Subst_., Österreich/Schweiz, _der_ bzw. _das_: *1*. typisches Geräusch, das beim....*

Pero lo normal en los diccionarios con que yo me crucé es en realidad el decir directamente dónde se usa qué:

*Blubb*, _Subst_., Österreich _der, _Schweiz _das_: *1*. typisches Geräusch, das beim....*


Saludos
____________
* espero que no haga falta mencionar que esta definicón etc. me la inventé.


----------

